# How Can "Natural" Bodybuilders Justify Taking Supplements?



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm not sure how often this has been discussed but I'm sick of natty bodybuilders trolling steroid users because of the path they choose to build muscle by doing whatever it takes to push their genetics to its max potential. I had no idea that the abundance of supplements these guys take are natural. What is the definition of natural? Is it okay to take whey protein but not test enanthate? Is it okay to take creatine but not tren acetate? Where can you draw the line?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Varenagan said:


> I'm not sure how often this has been discussed but I'm sick of natty bodybuilders trolling steroid users because of the path they choose to build muscle by doing whatever it takes to push their genetics to its max potential. I had no idea that the abundance of supplements these guys take are natural. What is the definition of natural? Is it okay to take whey protein but not test enanthate? Is it okay to take creatine but not tren acetate? Where can you draw the line?


did you get kept back in school?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Each to their own, bud. Different folks will draw the line at different levels, so there's no definitive answer. Wherever that line is though, I know which side of it I prefer. :wink:

There was a natty pro who used to train in the gym I did, all his clothing was 'anti-doping' this or '100% natural' that. We had a mutual mate who told me that he was always munching eph and test boosters.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

stupidity knows no bounds


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Imo its all down to personal choice but no matter what it still takes hard work and dedication.

Either way you shouldnt ram anything down anybodys throat*

* Pleasurable acts not included.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah I'm 100% natural, I only drink milk from my own nipples and eggs I've laid myself yo


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Natural according the oxford dictionary is anything below Insulin and DNP, so Test, Tren, Anvar etc. is all ok.


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

I just think the concept of the word natural is a joke in the bodybuilding world. No bodybuilder is natural. So I don't know why a select few "natty" lifters give AAS users a hard time. I simply wanted to approach the subject and gather some opinions but it appears the hypocrites are ganging up on me.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Varenagan said:


> Where can you draw the line?


You can draw the line anywhere you wish. IOC banned list. Anything pharmaceutical that you can't get OTC. Anything hormonal.

Used to know one chap at my old gym who wouldn't even use supplements or take paracetamol for headaches because he only ever consumed 'natural' things. He smoked loads of weed, but would only roll with unbleached organic papers.

Basically - unless you are competing & subject to testing, 'the line' is an individual thing.

Personally I'll use steroids, but won't use or insulin, GH.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Varenagan said:


> I'm not sure how often this has been discussed but I'm sick of natty bodybuilders trolling steroid users because of the path they choose to build muscle by doing whatever it takes to push their genetics to its max potential. I had no idea that the abundance of supplements these guys take are natural. What is the definition of natural? Is it okay to take whey protein but not test enanthate? Is it okay to take creatine but not tren acetate? Where can you draw the line?


right.... so.... whey (a by product of cheese manufacture) is the same as test and creatine (found in meat) is the same as tren. (obviously you didnt mean the same compounds, just the same in terms of being as natural as each other)

bit dumb really. you couldnt really of found two more natural things


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

iv just stopped caring anymore if you go on any american board or watch anything on youtube there seems to be a massive natty superiority movement over there were every one who doesnt take steriods feels the need to say any old crap that doesnt make sense and back it with the im natty card i do my own thing and fvck evryone else each to there own.

as long as know one tries to tell me how much better there gains and improvments are because there natty and im not then i think ill have a few words


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Varenagan said:


> Where can you draw the line?


http://list.wada-ama.org/ would be a good place to start.

Also "natty bodybuilders trolling steroid users"... where?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Varenagan said:


> I just think the concept of the word natural is a joke in the bodybuilding world. No bodybuilder is natural. So I don't know why a select few "natty" lifters give AAS users a hard time. I simply wanted to approach the subject and gather some opinions but it appears the hypocrites are ganging up on me.


name names mate, @harrison180 will have words with them for you


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

the hypocrites? no no they arent ganging up on you, i think most people natty or not would laugh at this. baby formula isnt natural from the mothers tit so is that baby un natural? im just using a daft example to show how daft the example of protein been not natty was


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> name names mate, @harrison180 will have words with them for you


Harder than Tyson I am... apparently lol.

What's this about I ain't read it?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Varenagan said:


> I'm not sure how often this has been discussed but I'm sick of natty bodybuilders trolling steroid users because of the path they choose to build muscle by doing whatever it takes to push their genetics to its max potential. I had no idea that the abundance of supplements these guys take are natural. What is the definition of natural? Is it okay to take whey protein but not test enanthate? Is it okay to take creatine but not tren acetate? Where can you draw the line?


everything is modified these days, have you ever heard of food additives, genetically modified food/grains/meat etc ect pool your head out of your tiny ass and stop trying to bring people down for taking supps, imbecile :thumbdown:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

and comparing Whey protein to Testosterone ?!

*"Whey is left over when milk is coagulated during the process of cheese production"*

so I'm not natural because I'm drinking milk now! :cursing:


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Just take steroids and be big, there isn't a clear line unless you're competing and then it's just a set of rules the organisers have made up. If the Olympics said testosterone was allowed would that make me natty again?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

OH MY goodness me. Haha... I just Googled some "natty" memes and somehow THIS came up... (totally irrelevant to the thread but just as wrong)..










If anyone is mentally scarred, apologies in advance.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

kristina said:


> OH MY goodness me. Haha... I just Googled some "natty" memes and somehow THIS came up... (totally irrelevant to the thread but just as wrong)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the hair do that's scares you lol?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Is it the hair do that's scares you lol?


.... hahah no...! It's the inevitable fire hazard...!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> Yeah I'm 100% natural, I only drink milk from my own nipples and eggs I've laid myself yo


Can you get your eggs on @MuscleFood?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

To be fair to the OP, I can kinda understand his point.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Can you get your eggs on @MuscleFood?


Not according to restrictions on the European court of human rights charter, sorry


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saxondale said:


> To be fair to the OP, I can kinda understand his point.


Saxon are you still in touch with desksitter? U guys were tiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Saxon are you still in touch with desksitter? U guys were tiiiiiiiiiight


no mate, he left me - bereft, kind of miss the little chap

not srs

not srs at all!


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

usually its reffered to as not adding hormones to the body so increasing test , HGH although HGH is used in natural feds illigally but its to expensive to test for.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

kai greene doing Gay 4 pay?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Big ape said:


> kai greene doing Gay 4 pay?


Not heard of the grapefruit incident? :lol:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

saxondale said:


> no mate, he left me - bereft, kind of miss the little chap
> 
> not srs
> 
> not srs at all!


Where did he go? Banhammer?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Where did he go? Banhammer?


I`ve tried trolling conspiracy boards with bodybuilding threads but no sign of the little chap, it`s a mystery


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

saxondale said:


> I`ve tried trolling conspiracy boards with bodybuilding threads but no sign of the little chap, it`s a mystery


Strangely, a few other prominent trolls seem to have disappeared as well. I wonder if there is just one super-troll running several sockpuppets.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Strangely, a few other prominent trolls seem to have disappeared as well. I wonder if there is just one super-troll running several sockpuppets.


that would be a conspiracy? lol

on topic - did we ever get an answer what is/isnt natty nowadays?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

saxondale said:


> on topic - did we ever get an answer what is/isnt natty nowadays?


For me, if you're in a tested sport it's whatever is on the banned list. If you're not, who gives a fvck?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> on topic - did we ever get an answer what is/isnt natty nowadays?


From a competition point of view, they are free to have their own rules. For the guy on the street... who give a fvck lol


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

negged.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Natural to me is whatever stops ur family thinkin ur doin drugs.

Ur on a predominently steroid bias forum. Although there are some relevant justifications to taking them try explaining that outside of this forum without them switching off and thinkin ur a dirty juicer regardless.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Bish83 said:


> Natural to me is whatever stops ur family thinkin ur doin drugs.
> 
> Ur on a predominently steroid bias forum. Although there are some relevant justifications to taking them try explaining that outside of this forum without them switching off and thinkin ur a dirty juicer regardless.


the wife calls ECA as no longer been natty.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Not heard of the grapefruit incident? :lol:


Lol nah whats that?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Is it the hair do that's scares you lol?


Its the thought of what those 'pants' look like from the front that scare me ! :no:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

2004mark said:


> From a competition point of view, they are free to have their own rules. For the guy on the street... who give a fvck lol


This basically sums up how I see the whole issue of PEDs.

IMO people can do what they want to their own body provided what they are doing isn't harming anyone else - that's a personal choice thing. in regards to bodybuilding I have equal respect for people who use PEDs and those who don't - different challenge in each set of circumstances but equally a difficult journey.

The only issue I have with PEDs is in a contest that specifically forbids them and people try to use them anyway. Whether or not I or anyone else believes that PEDs should be allowed or not in that particular sport or contest is irrelevant at that particular point - if a contest is set with rules then the whole idea of contest is that all participants in that contest (whatever it is) face the same challenge with the same restrictions, so to circumvent those restrictions is not sticking to the spirit of competition.

So, while I have no problem with PED use at all for personal use, I do think it's bad sportsmanship to ignore the conditions set by natural contests and to try and gain advantage by sneakily breaking those rules and trying to cover up.

I also object to athletes, specifically bodybuilders, who use PEDs secretly but who claim natural status and who newbies then try and emulate - often the newbie ends up thinking that a natural can gain doing things that they can't or that the results their idol has are the result of the over-priced garbage supplements their idol promotes - so leading to the newbie wasting lots of time doing things that don't work and spending loads of money on useless supplements.

That said though the legal status of PEDs makes it difficult for many bodybuilders to be openly honest about what PEDs they use because of how that would affect potential sponsorship... I still don't think however that justifies actually lying about PED use.


----------



## pro-hormone-no (Jun 21, 2014)

jimmy26 said:


> Its the thought of what those 'pants' look like from the front that scare me ! :no:


A bodybuilder will deny usage of PEDs to claim credit for things his body is not even capable of.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

saxondale said:


> the wife calls ECA as no longer been natty.


Then call her a dirty roidhead as she sips her coffee in the morning for her caffeine fix :laugh:


----------



## curtisfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

What's better crack or coffee? Choose your weapon bro.


----------

